# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Akili ishte Ilir dhe jo grek ...

## gabriel

Ne gazeten "Tirana Observer" eshte botuar nje interviste me Kujtim Hlilin,historian ushtarak.
Kujtim Halili hedh hipotezen  e shqiptarizimit te Akilit ne "Fjalorin biografik ushtarak", liber qe pret ta botoje se shpejti. 

 Tre arsyet per prejardhjen e heroit te Trojes.

1) Shpjegimi gjuehesor i Akil Epeshti. Epeshti mund te shpjegohet vetem nepermjet shqipes dhe do te thote "I Shpejti".
Nje nder epitetet qe perdoret per Akilin ne Iliade eshte "Akil Kembeshpejti"

2) Sipas burimeve historike i biri i Akilit, Pirro Neptolemi ne vitin 1281, para krishtit bashkoi disa fise parailire dhe krijoi nje mbreteri, qe mendohet te kete pasur si qender Janinen dhe qe quhej Epir.
Emri qe u perdor me vone per Iliret, Dinastia e Pirro Neptolemit sundoi ne Epir per mjaft kohe. Ne kete dinasti njihen tre Pirro, Neptolemi, PIrro i Madh, dhe Pirro i III.

3)Legjenda thote se Akili ishte me prejardhje nga Zeusi,mbret i perendive.
Ne Iliade per te thuhet "sternip i Zeusit". Nderkohe, vete Zeusi mendohet te kete lindur ne tempullin e Dodones i vendosur nga disa studiues ne malin e Tomorrit.

----------


## nearta

> 3)Legjenda thote se Akili ishte me prejardhje nga Zeusi,mbret i perendive.
> Ne Iliade per te thuhet "sternip i Zeusit". Nderkohe, vete Zeusi mendohet te kete lindur ne tempullin e Dodones i vendosur nga disa studiues ne malin e Tomorrit.


Mali i Vetëtimave, për të bëhet fjalë kur flitet për Zeusin dhe dihet që ky nuk është Tomorri. Sidoqoftë, për Homerin dhe Iliadën, ka shumë diskutime dhe hulumtime, të cilat vënë në dyshim "grekësinë" e autorit dhe si rrjedhojë dhe të veprës së tij.
E keqja  jonë është se gjithnjë na kanë manipuluar historinë duke fshehur, përvetësur apo mbuluar faktet e një populli të vjetër sa vetë Ballkani.

----------


## King_Gentius

E ke kete artikull ne anglisht te hapim pak sherr ne ndonje forum grek?

----------


## King_Gentius



----------


## GL_Branch

Ae e ka botuar kete hipoteze ky historiani?, pasi antari i me siperm gabriel u shpreh tha se shpejti do ta botoj

shume interesant jemi ne pritje

----------


## GL_Branch

Qe edhe po i ndaj nje 2 fragmente nga Prof.Dr. Dhimiter Pilika (libri quhet Shqiptarët, banorët më të hershëm të Adriatikut) ky artikull u botua te gazeta shekulli me heret (ndoshta i ka 6 muaj) por kete liber se kam lexuar une, por deshta te them se ky Historiani Kujtim Halili sigurisht u bazu pak edhe tek ky liber qe eshte shume interesant ndoshta dikush nga ju e ka lexuar kete liber, ndoshta na jep shpjegime nese e ka lexuar...


Sipas humanistëve Enea Silvio Pikolomini, para i ardhshëm Piu II, Antonio Sabelikos Rafaelo Volaterranos, e po ashtu më vonë të Pjer Ronsarit, Alfons Lamartinit, Zhyl Mishlesë, Elize Reklysë, Feliks Zhyljenit dhe shumë të tjerëve, vazhdimësia e shqiptarëve shkon në vijë të drejtë te Aleksandri dhe Pirroja, mbretër të Epirit, trashëgimtarë të Dodonës ab antiquo. Ky pohim mbështetet gjërësisht nga humanistët tanë Marin Barleti, Frank Bardhi, Pjetër Bogdani, si dhe nga mijëra dëshmi in loco, të shkruara dhe gojore. Më 1882 u gjet në Arkivin e Napolit dhe u botua një letër e dijetarit Gjergj Kastriotit-Skënderbeut (1405-1468), poliglotit që dinte pesë gjuhë të huaja bashkë me letërsitë e tyre përkatëse: heroi ynë kombëtar, më 31 tetor 1406 ia dërgonte princit të Tarenit Xhovani-Antonio Orsinit, duke thënë se po tu besojmë kronikave tona kombëtare, ata na tregojnë se sovranët epirotë e molosë, Aleksandri dhe Pirroja, kanë qenë stërgjyshët e shqiptarëve; këta dy dinastë u shquan me ekspeditat e njohura që ndërmorën përtej Adriatikut. Tërësia e rrethanave domethënëse na tregon se vula zyrtare dhe e fshehtë e Skënderbeut, që u bë e njohur më 1962, ka emblema tërësisht dodonase; përkrenarja e tij, që ruhet në Vjenë, është e njëjtë me helmetën e Pirros, të përshkruar prej Plutarkut; për më tepër, në drurin gjenealogjik të pasardhësve të tij, jo rastësisht janë shquar Pirroja I, Kastrioti-Skëndërbe, si dhe Pirroja II Kastrioti-Skënderbe. Si përfundim, duhet të saktësojmë se vija: Aleksandri dhe Pirroja i Epirit - shqiptarët e sotëm, deri më sot, nuk është kundërshtuar nga asnjë dokument historik i vlefshëm.
Një repertor mjaft i pasur greko-romak, që asnjëherë nuk është hedhur poshtë, vërteton se Aleksandri dhe Pirroja, si molosë, ishin aecidë, pasardhës të drejtpërdrejtë të Eakut, gjyshit të Akilit, i cili që nga Homeri është vlerësuar si mishërimi i vetë prototipit të pellazgut. Veç kësaj, diçka që është plotësisht e provueshme, ka vazhduar ngritja në shkallën e princit, pa asnjë qëllim të paravendosur, e tre nipërve të Skëndërbeut, që sanksionuan onomastikën pellazgjike, mjaft domethënëse, të paraardhësve të tyre parahistorikë: Akili I Kastrioti-Skënderbeu, Akili II Kastrioti-Skënderbeu dhe Akili III Kastrioti-Skënderbeu. Si pasojë logjike e këtij realiteti objektiv, lidhja gjenetike ndërmjet shqiptarëve dhe pellazgëve ka vijuar të imponohet që në zanafillën e epokës moderne, një e vërtetë tashmë e pranuar nga një ushtri specialistësh shqiptarë e të huaj. 
Përfundimisht, origjina pellazgjike e kombit shqiptar, të pandarë prej Adriatikut, është provuar në mënyrë të padyshimtë, pa asnjë hije etnocentrizmi, nëpërmjet përputhjeve, ndihmesave, konvergjensave të pakundërshtueshme të mijëra të dhënave ndërdisiplinore, zakonisht të pabotuara, vendore, që u përkasin fushave të mëposhtme: historigrafisë, nunizmatikës, epigrafisë, fizikës radiometrike, kimisë (së metaleve, tokave etj.), etnologjisë, folkloristikës, gjuhësisë, onomastikës, etimologjisë, antropologjisë, hematologjisë, ballkanologjisë, etruskologjisë, jurisprudencës, paleografisë, statistikës, demografisë, klimatologjisë etj. Afër rivierës sonë, në jug të Buthrotit të lashtë, të cilin e donte aq shumë Andromaka e Rasinit të pavdekshëm, gjendet shpella paleolike e Kreshmoit, në të cilën janë gjetur më 1933 ankorat e argjirit, një specialitet gjithëmesdhetar eskluziv i pellazgëve, të quajtur prej kohësh zotër të deteve.
Nga fillimi i shekullit XIII para erës së re, bashkëvëllai i pellazgut Akil, Diomedi - paraardhësi i Aleksandrit Molos, që shpëtoi nga lufta e Trojës, u end pa pushim nëpër pellgun adriatik. Ai i dha emrin e vet ishullit të Diomedit dhe një faltoreje të adhurueshme e të shenjtë, sipas Aristotelit të Scimnosit, duke e përfunduar atje poshtë harkun e jetës.
Pothuaj njëkohësisht Pirro Neotolemi, djali i arkipellazgut Akil, erdhi te plazhet adriatike të afërta me Buthrotin dhe mbretëroi në viset e molosëve (Prejardhjen e tij pellazgjike e kanë sanksionuar edhe Eniusi, Ovidi, Prisciani...) Në brigjet e Adriatikut, sipas Stefan Bizantinit, ai themeloi qytetin e Bylisit, që e përkujtonte në monedhat e veta. Thuhet se, nëpërmjet përzgjedhjes së përsëritur, ka përsosur një racë të lartë gjedhësh, që e kanë lëvduar me të drejtë Aristoteli, Teopompi, Varroni, Plini, Arriani, Eliani, Ateneu : ky lloj ka ardhur deri te rritësit e sotëm të racave rekorde. Akileidi, veç të tjerash, mbahet si krijuesi i një valleje tërheqëse, pirrikes, që ende vazhdon dhe lulëzon në Shqipëri...
Ndër studiuesit tanë mësimet e urta të një historie të tillë të gjatë ushqejnë dhe ndriçojnë të kaluarën e të ardhmen, kurdoherë në shërbim të paqes, të lirisë, të vëllazërisë mes popujve të Adriatikut dhe të mbarë botës... Plejada të tëra përfaqësuesish të shkencës franceze kanë dhënë ndihmesë të frytshme për ndriçimin e problemeve themelore të pellazgologjisë në kuadrin e kulturave mesdhetare. E ndiej veten të nderuar që këtu të bëj një homazh të përzemërt e të fuqishëm për ta, në veçanti për kujtimin e pashuar të Robert dAnzhelisë dhe Dominik Briquel-it. Ata pajtohen të gjithë sesa e sigurtë është mirënjohja e popullit tonë, e besës, fjalës së dhënë të shqiptarëve, i cili kurrë nuk do ta harrojë bujarinë e popullit vëlla francez.

----------


## DeuS

Edhe King Arthur i Anglise...ka qene shqiptar!
Historianet kane vertetuar qe ka pas nje piceri me kete emer (Artur) ne Shqiperi...

Kurse per Napoleonin eshte vulos fare qe ka qene shqiptar!
...historianet kane vertetuar qe nga tiparet dhe gjatesia Napoleoni ngjan si vlonjat...

R2T mund t'ju sqaroje me detajisht!

 :pa dhembe:

----------


## GL_Branch

> Edhe King Arthur i Anglise...ka qene shqiptar!
> Historianet kane vertetuar qe ka pas nje piceri me kete emer (Artur) ne Shqiperi...
> 
> Kurse per Napoleonin eshte vulos fare qe ka qene shqiptar!
> ...historianet kane vertetuar qe nga tiparet dhe gjatesia Napoleoni ngjan si vlonjat...
> 
> R2T mund t'ju sqaroje me detajisht!


hahaha jo per ata as une sbesoj , por lidhje me Aleksandrin e madh, e Akilin (ketu skemi aq fakte po nejse ndoshta ky autori thote diqka) dhe per gjuhen e perendive besoj qe i kane taku ilireve...
Se edhe nje historian serb para ca muajve per cudi ka thene se Troja ka qene ne Shkoder, nejse pasi greket dhe sllavet po pretedojne qe keta emra te medhejn i takojn tyre pse mos te pretedojm edhe  ne ateher kur kemi disa fakte plus keto gjera si kane thene historianet shqiptar por te huaj.

----------


## CEZARND

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Zeusi

Zeusi ose Deus,Zdeus,apo Das,Zas ne dialektet Dorike e Beotike,ose din dhe Tan ,ose Tiin,ose Dis,ne dialektin e Kretes,eshte Perendia me e larte e Panteonit Olimpik dhe tempulli i tij me i lashte ndodhej ne Dodone..Quhet edhe ai, si te gjitha perendit e tjera Pellazgjik ose ndryshe Ati i Perendive dhe i njerezve,por kjo eshte me teper nje shprehje ,nje hiperbole poetike.
Sipas nje legjende Zeusi eshte femija e pare ,kurse sipas te tjereve ,femija i fundit i Kronosit dhe Demetres.Ira ,Poseidoni,Estia dhe Plutoni jane vellezrit e tij.Eshte sunduesi i qiellit dhe sandejmi ose nga maja e Olimpit,ku ka fronin e tij shekullor ,leshon rrufete e tij te tmerrshme kunder kundershtareve.Ne Greqin klasike Zeusi merr ne mendimin e filozofeve dhe te poeteve nje dimension te ri dhe behet arsyeja e gjithesis,mendja qe ka vene rregull ne cdo gje.Eskili tek Ptolemeu thote se Zeusi  kushdo qe te jete  eshte force qe harmonizohet me logjiken dhe vepron ne baze te drejtesise.Analiza etimologjike emrit Zeus do te na tregoje se si,shume kohe para Eskilit,ai identifikohej me dijen me te larte,me ate qe me vone filozofet do ta quajn mendja ose me vone arsyeja e se si akoma dhe shume kohe me pare identifikohej me Diellin.
Ka shume hipoteza dhe shume mendime mbi prejardhjen e emrit Zeus,Diaw por pa i analizuar ato po hidhemi tek varianti sipas gjuhes shqipe qe i jep plotesisht kuptim emrit qe lidhet me vecorit dhe karakterin e Dias pra Zeusit.
Po te rredhisim nje sere fjalesh te gjuhes shqipe me rrenjen Di  qe kane kuptimin e drites ,e ndricuar,psh:
Dite = pjese e kohes qe ka drite. (Di)
Dihet = gdhihet,d.m.th behet dite,Udi = u gdhi,por edhe dihet= zbardhet e verteta.
Dieg = djeg,Diget = digjet,pra ndricon.(Di)
Di = njoh,mesoj,d.m.th.ndricoj mendjen time.Ketu krahaso identifikimin metahaik te perendise se madhe me dijen absolute etj.Merr gjithashtu parasysh dhe mendimin e ri sipas se cilit dija identifikohet me driten (ndricim,ndricoi) dhe mos  dija me erresiren.
Perendi-a = Perendia,ku Di perben pjesen e dyte perberese te fjales.(une do te shtoja qe fjala Perendi eshte thjesht renia e dias,d.m.th. renia(perendimi ) i diellit,dihet qe Dielli = Dia,ndersa fjala Pe mbase eshte pash ,pra pash renien e dias = Perendia.)
Dialj = Djale,ku fjala perben nje epitet plotesonjes.
Nuk mund te konsiderohet si e vertete fjala sanskrishte ku rrenja Div i referohet epiteteve plotesonjese te Qiellit(Divjah= Qiellor,) sepse nuk kemi gjithmon nje qiell te ndricuar por edhe te erret keshtu qe pergjigjen ja jep gjuha shqipe qe me rrenjen Di sic thame me larte ploteson gjith figuren e Dias,Zeusit..
Atehere cili mund te jete valle burimi me i madh i Di  (drites),ne menyre qe cdo gje qe shkelqen te kete pikerisht kete rrenje?Qielli,supozojme ata qe e konsiderojne sanskrishten si me te vjeter.Mirepo qielli nuk eshte gjithnje i ndricuar,per rrjedhim si do ta justifikojme rrenjen Di- ne fjalet qe kane kuptimin e dites se shkelqyer,te perendishme te ndricuar.Secili e kupton se burimi i madh (Di -) i drites eshte Dielli,qe eshte gjithashtu edhe perendia e pare e njeriut qe nga popujt Maja e der tek Evropianet,Egjyptianet e Japonezet,e sigurisht,edhe perendia e pare bashke me token Nene,e Pellazgeve.Aq me teper qe kete pikpamje - e cila nuk mund te vihet ne diskutim  do ta perforcojme me ndihmen e gjuhes Shqipe ,ku gjejme Diaw, ose Diall ose Diell (ne fjalorin e Kristoforidhit kete fjale do ta gjejme edhe ne formen Dill qe ne analize te fundit eshte Diw
Duke vazhduar tabelen e fjaleve Shqipe me rrenje Di do te permendim diten e pare te javes ,qe ne Greqishten e re eshte qiriaqi d.m.th. dita e zotit e Perendise,kurse ne shqip quhet E Diel = dita e Zeusit, e Diellit,sic mund te krahasohet me fjalet korespondonjese te gjuheve te ndryshme Evropiane Sun day = dita e Zeusit,Diellit (ang); son tag = dita e diellit (gjer).
Nga te gjitha keto dikush mund te thoshte se keto fjale me rrenje Di  ku permblidhet edhe dielli,mjaftojne qe te komentohen se fjalet Dhias,Dhios,Dhia,Dies-i,Dia,Day,Zeus,Devah,Dhis  Uyah (epitet plotesonjes i perendive ne sanskritisht),Dikh (perendit ne armenisht),fjala Franceze Dieu = Perendia,dhe te gjitha fjalet shqipe/arvanitase qe kemi rradhitur ,vijne nga fjala Diaw,ose Diall, ose Diell,ose Dill qe do te thote Diell,por meqe Dielli ishte perendia e pare e gjinise njerezore qe mendon (homosapiens) ,atehere edhe fjalet diell e perendi kane te njejten rrenje dhe te njejtin kuptim eus(lat). Demetra 

Qysh prej fillimi,kemi theksuar se cifti fillestar i perendive qe u adhuruan nga njerezit ishte ati Diell dhe nena Toke.
Ne epoken klasike shohim perendeshen Toke te konsiderohej nje perendeshe 

Duke analizuar kultin e Demetres,vetite dhe karakteristikat e saj baze dhe duke e interpretuar vete emrin e saj shohim se diferencimi i Tokes (Gea) nga Demetra,eshte prodhim ose i mosdijes se tradites pellazgjike ose nje keqinterpretimi te saj
Sigurisht ,gjer ne epoken klasike ,Grekerit  vec filozofeve qe kishin nje pikpamje tjeter  kishin bindjen se toka eshte nga perendite e para dhe nena e jetes. (Toka perendia me e larte e quan Sofokli ne tragjedine Antigoni,var 339) ( Soloni thote Nene,Toke e zeze,e para dhe me e madhja nga perendite e Olimpit ,nderkohe qe toka qe banon ne Olimp dhe respektohet si perendia me e larte sa asnje tjeter eshte Dhimitra.
Emri Demetra ,ashtu si pranohet pergjithesisht,eshte fjale eperbere nga Dha = Toke dhe Matir.Nenkupton,pra Toka nene ; Tipi i fjales Dhi eshte me i vjeter se tipi Gji (ne dialektin dorik Dha)
Ne gjuhen shqipe Dhe  Toke .Ne himnin e njembedhjete homerik ,Demetra permendet te pakten dy here ( V.47,211) .
Pjesa e dyte perberse eshte Mitir,ne dialektin dorik Matir dhe sankritikisht matar,latinisht mater,etj,anglisht mother,germanisht muter,slavisht mati,nuk ekziston ,ose te pakten nuk ekziston ne kete kuptim ne shqip.
Ne gjuhen arvanitase/shqip nena  (mitera) quhet Meme dhe besoj se kjo fjale eshte ajo me e lashte qe i referohet fjales Nene.
Por ne gjuhen shqipe ekziston fjala Moter,qe ka te njejten rrenje me motre,mater etj,por qe ka kuptim tjeter.I.Stamatakos (Sh.Mitir) pranoan se fjala moter tregon motren e moshuar qe ze vendin e nenes.
K.Kristoforidhi ne fjalorin e tij e krahason kete fjale me fjalen e greqishtes se vjeter mitera (Nono).
Fjala Gi (gji) qe ne gr d.m.th toke sipas koles vjen nga Gji-ri i femres .Pas Kaosit thot Hesoidi u krijua Gjea,"gjoksmadhja",per te ushqyer keshtu si nje mbeshtetse e sigurte ku do te vendosej gjithcka. Gjea,Gji (pra gjiri femres) , qe vjen pas Kronosit ,eshte thjesht nje shpikje justifikonjese per rrumbullakesin e tokes qe smund ta kapte llogjika e Hesoidit,por qe ishte nje gje jo e panjohur per Orfiket)


Shenime te miat :

Fjale qe jane 100 % shqip qe perdorin grekerit ne jeten e perditshme dhe qe i dine per greke.

Kuvendjasume - kuvendojm ,(ne gr.sizitisi)
besa - besa ,(ne gr,embistosini)
sigurja - siguri ,(ne gr,asfalia)
kalpazo - kaleroj (ne gr.kalit i thone alogo)
koqino - e kuqe, per greqisht fjala perkatese eshte "erithro"
kur treegojn oren thone psh " "deka para pende" ,dmth, "10 pa pese"e shikoni vete fjalen shqipe pa - ra = para,perpara (ne gr.para d.m.th. prin) 

Vradiazi ne greqisht = Vrar + zi ne shqip,qe dmth ngryset,erresoher,vjen mbremja.
Kjo eshte thjesht nje mbetje nga gjuha shqipe sepse e kopjuar me kuptimin me te plote eshte fjala perkatese e re Greke skotiniazi qe dmth vritet,thyhet(dita) dhe vjen e zi,zeza,nata.
Dmth ne shqip eshte vrar,vriter (dita) ndersa kopjacat grek i pershtaten fjalen e tyre te re skoto qe dmth vras ndersa mbaresa e dyte ngelet po ajo zi (darke).Ata i perdorin qe te dyja fjalet por kuptohet se cila eshte me pr Greket thone :
Vradiazi = vradi + zi qe domethene erresohet.
Renja e fjales vradi eshte ajo shqipe vra,vras dhe kete e kuptojme nga ajo qe kan perkthyer dhe formuar fjalen tjeter te re greke qe nenkupton erresiren,naten qe eshte skotinjazi,skotadi,qe domethene skoto = vras dhe zi eshte prap e njejta fjale ne shqipe.
Pra sic e shikojme fjala vras eshte zevendesuar me fjalen skoto dhe eshte lene e njejte mbaresa e fjales zi

A nuk themi ne eshte kohe e vrare ,pra e vrenjtur,e erresuar.
Perendia (renja e dias,diellit,perendimi i diellit) vurunah ishte perenija e qiellit te nates qe ka si fjale korrespondente fjalen shqipe i vranet,vranesira e nates.

Zi eshte 100 % fjale shqipe.Perendit dhe mitet i moren emrat sipas vetive te materies.
Ne fillim u krijua materia pastaj dukuria dhe me pastaj vetia.
Ne perdorim fjalen zi ne shume vende dhe me shume kuptime me rrenje te njejte.
Zi,Ziu,Ziej,Zien,Zihen
Skazmo = Ska ze,nuk flet ,mos fol,pa ze.
Paratasi = Paralajmerim


Fjale te nderkombetarizuara:

Violet  Vije leta ,ose vije lehta,reze te lehta,ose vi,vjen e lehte.
Talent = te lind ,ose lind dicka e re.
Truble = trubulloj (ujin)
Periode = Periudhe - per udhe


A.Kola
aristos (paristos,pari eshte),
eleftheria (e leu,e leshoi) domethene liria ne greqisht por si rrenje ka shqipen "e leu, e le, e leshoj ,e le te lire)
irini = paqe ,flala rrenje eshte shqipja ri,rini ,a nuk qendron koha ,dmth paqe,qetesi, rini = a nuk qendron koha dhe je i ri. (A.Kola)
palami - pllem,pellembe
Nga shqipja ujk,ulk,ulikos ne greqisht likos
Siper,lart ne iper dhe ne latinisht anglisht - super

Fjala etero = nje tjeter,ne arberisht thuhet"njeter".ketu shohim se "ntr"do te thote"nje tjeter" dhe jo thjesht "tjeter".Midis bashtingelloreve kan hyre zanoret dhe kemi"entero (en Etero) = nje tjeter ,pra ne arberisht "njeter"

Terra = Toke = Terren,teren = Thaj.
Fjala Homerike eshte ,tersome = thaj ,thahem.
Por ne ne shqip kemi edhe fjalen nter,nderr,ter rrobat te thahen.

Ter  Toke ,pra toka eshte e thate.
Ne greqishten e re egsiston fjala e re steria ku shihet qarte rrenja e fjales shqipe ter.

Archaonet

Ne kohet e lashte toka filloi te ishte e nje rendesie te vecante ku do te pasonin kryengritje ose emigracione te medha per te kerkuar e per te rrembyer toka pjellore etj.Per kete arsye do te mbes ne fjaloret dhe ne ndergjegjen e tyre nje gje:Se ai qe zoteron toka te punueshme nuk eshte nje njeri i zakonshem,sepse ai zoteron te tjere,ka force dhe qeveris.keshtu pra ,zoterimi i tokave te kultivueshme behet sinonim i ketyre cilesive,ose me mire keto cilesi do te behen sinonime me zoterimin e tokave pjellore dhe do te krijohet fjalet arhon = arkon, arhi = autoritet, arhigos = kryetar ,arhi = jam ne krye etj. Fjalet jan te perbera nga fjala are dhe folja ndihmese kam.
Fjala e perbere fillestare eshte arkam = ara kam dhe arka-on ai qe ka ara,qe u be arkon dhe pastaj me kthimin shume te zakonshem te germes k ne h u be arhon (latinisht archaon).Pikerisht kete kuptim kane emrat kombetar te banoreve me te lashte,te pellazgeve te Greqis qe quhen Arkades.(A.Kola f.106)
Arkasi ishte arhondi,sunduesi ,pronari i tokave prodhimtare>te njejten gje tregon emertimi kombetar i nje populli tjeter Pellasgjik te Ilirise,qe quheshin Arktanon.Sigurisht arkadet e lashte nuk banonin ne Arkadine e sotme. 

Camet (f.263)

Camet jan shqiptare te Camerise dmth .Thesprotia e sotme.
Shumica e shkrimtarve greke e te huaj e konsiderojne emrinn etyre (ne greqisht) ciamidhes ,si nje keqkuptim te thiamidhesqe do te thote banore te lumit Thiamidhos (Kallamasi poshtem).




Zeusi

Zeusi ose Deus,Zdeus,apo Das,Zas ne dialektet Dorike e Beotike,ose din dhe Tan ,ose Tiin,ose Dis,ne dialektin e Kretes,eshte Perendia me e larte e Panteonit Olimpik dhe tempulli i tij me i lashte ndodhej ne Dodone..Quhet edhe ai, si te gjitha perendit e tjera Pellazgjik ose ndryshe Ati i Perendive dhe i njerezve,por kjo eshte me teper nje shprehje ,nje hiperbole poetike.
Sipas nje legjende Zeusi eshte femija e pare ,kurse sipas te tjereve ,femija i fundit i Kronosit dhe Demetres.Ira ,Poseidoni,Estia dhe Plutoni jane vellezrit e tij.Eshte sunduesi i qiellit dhe sandejmi ose nga maja e Olimpit,ku ka fronin e tij shekullor ,leshon rrufete e tij te tmerrshme kunder kundershtareve.Ne Greqin klasike Zeusi merr ne mendimin e filozofeve dhe te poeteve nje dimension te ri dhe behet arsyeja e gjithesis,mendja qe ka vene rregull ne cdo gje.Eskili tek Ptolemeu thote se Zeusi  kushdo qe te jete  eshte force qe harmonizohet me logjiken dhe vepron ne baze te drejtesise.Analiza etimologjike e emrit Zeus do te na tregoje se si,shume kohe para Eskilit,ai identifikohej me dijen me te larte,me ate qe me vone filozofet do ta quajn mendja ose me vone arsyeja e se si akoma dhe shume kohe me pare identifikohej me Diellin.
Ka shume hipoteza dhe shume mendime mbi prejardhjen e emrit Zeus,Diaw por pa i analizuar ato po hidhemi tek varianti sipas gjuhes shqipe qe i jep plotesisht kuptim emrit qe lidhet me vecorit dhe karakterin e Dias pra Zeusit.
Po te rradhisim nje sere fjalesh te gjuhes shqipe me rrenjen Di  qe kane kuptimin e drites ,e ndricuar,psh:
Dite = pjese e kohes qe ka drite. (Di)
Dihet = gdhihet,d.m.th behet dite,Udi = u gdhi,por edhe dihet= zbardhet e verteta.
Dieg = djeg,Diget = digjet,pra ndricon.(Di)
Di = njoh,mesoj,d.m.th.ndricoj mendjen time.Ketu krahaso identifikimin metahaik te perendise se madhe me dijen absolute etj.Merr gjithashtu parasysh dhe mendimin e ri sipas se cilit dija identifikohet me driten (ndricim,ndricoi) dhe mos  dija me erresiren.
Perendi-a = Perendia,ku Di perben pjesen e dyte perberese te fjales.(une do te shtoja qe fjala Perendi eshte thjesht renia e dias,d.m.th. renia(perendimi ) i diellit,dihet qe Dielli = Dia,ndersa fjala Pe mbase eshte pash ,pra pash renien e dias = Perendia.)
Dialj = Djale,ku fjala perben nje epitet plotesonjes.
Nuk mund te konsiderohet si e vertete fjala sanskrishte ku rrenja Div i referohet epiteteve plotesonjese te Qiellit(Divjah= Qiellor,) sepse nuk kemi gjithmon nje qiell te ndricuar por edhe te erret keshtu qe pergjigjen ja jep gjuha shqipe qe me rrenjen Di sic thame me larte ploteson gjith figuren e Dias,Zeusit..
Atehere cili mund te jete valle burimi me i madh i Di  (drites),ne menyre qe cdo gje qe shkelqen te kete pikerisht kete rrenje?Qielli,supozojme ata qe e konsiderojne sanskrishten si me te vjeter.Mirepo qielli nuk eshte gjithnje i ndricuar,per rrjedhim si do ta justifikojme rrenjen Di- ne fjalet qe kane kuptimin e dites se shkelqyer,te perendishme te ndricuar.Secili e kupton se burimi i madh (Di -) i drites eshte Dielli,qe eshte gjithashtu edhe perendia e pare e njeriut qe nga popujt Maja e der tek Evropianet,Egjyptianet e Japonezet,e sigurisht,edhe perendia e pare bashke me token Nene,e Pellazgeve.Aq me teper qe kete pikpamje - e cila nuk mund te vihet ne diskutim  do ta perforcojme me ndihmen e gjuhes Shqipe ,ku gjejme Diaw, ose Diall ose Diell (ne fjalorin e Kristoforidhit kete fjale do ta gjejme edhe ne formen Dill qe ne analize te fundit eshte Diw
Duke vazhduar tabelen e fjaleve Shqipe me rrenje Di do te permendim diten e pare te javes ,qe ne Greqishten e re eshte qiriaqi d.m.th. dita e zotit e Perendise,kurse ne shqip quhet E Diel = dita e Zeusit, e Diellit,sic mund te krahasohet me fjalet korespondonjese te gjuheve te ndryshme Evropiane Sun day = dita e Zeusit,Diellit (ang); son tag = dita e diellit (gjer).
Nga te gjitha keto dikush mund te thoshte se keto fjale me rrenje Di  ku permblidhet edhe dielli,mjaftojne qe te komentohen se fjalet Dhias,Dhios,Dhia,Dies-i,Dia,Day,Zeus,Devah,Dhis  Uyah (epitet plotesonjes i perendive ne sanskritisht),Dikh (perendit ne armenisht),fjala Franceze Dieu = Perendia,dhe te gjitha fjalet shqipe/arvanitase qe kemi rradhitur ,vijne nga fjala Diaw,ose Diall, ose Diell,ose Dill qe do te thote Diell,por meqe Dielli ishte perendia e pare e gjinise njerezore qe mendon (homosapiens) ,atehere edhe fjalet diell e perendi kane te njejten rrenje dhe te njejtin kuptimz eus(lat). 
_________________________


Atena

Athena eshte Perendesha qe personifikon urtesine njerezore.e cila ka nje vend te dalluar ne pantheonin Olimpik e meqe adhurohej vecanerisht ne qytetin me te shkelqyer te te klasicizmit ne Athine ,ajo fiton nje shkelqim akoma dhe me te vecante.
Vec miteve te ndryshme lokale e te epiteteve te ndryshme si (Ergani,Tritogjeni,Glaukopis,Parthenos,(virgjeresh  e),Atritoni,Laosos,largpamese etj),miti sundues eshte se ajo lindi nga koka e Zeusit,e armatosur dhe gjithnje e virgjer.Personifikon dijen,largpamesin dhe behet mbrojtese e qytetit te Athines,duke zhvilluar me shume dijen dhe artin.
Ka shume interpretime dhe hamendje te ndryshme por asnjera nuk i nxjerr aspak ne pah vetit dhe prejardhjen e Athinas.

Le te shpjegojme ne menyre me bindese se cdo te thote fjala Athina dhe ckuptim ka Tritogjenia,dhe perse egziston lidhje midis fjaleve Triton,Tritogjenia,Amfitriti me ujin ne pergjithesi etj.
Arvanitasit dhe gjithe shqiptaret ne pergjithesi kur degjonin ndonje bisede te urte ,qe zakonisht ishte ajo qe sot e quajme proverbe,thoshin si aprovim per te :Ajo eshte e thene.Domethene eshte bisede e kohes se vjeter,e urte dhe e respektueshme.E thene (me nyje) = biseda e urte,pra,tregon mendimin proverbal dhe te urte qe imponohet ne shoqeri si rregull,si dicka e thene nga lart.Pjesorja E thene eshte e foljes Them ose Thom nga e cila ka prejardhje dhe folja e greqishtes fimi dhe thimi ,si dhe fjala themes qe me gjeresin e madhe te foljes fimi,u konsideruan si fjale qe veshtire te interpretoheshin.

..fjala fillestare e thena u be Ethana dhe Athana.
Nga ana sematike perforcohet varianti gjuhesor,gjersa fjala Etena tregon ate qe eshte thene ,fjale per fjale dhe metoforikisht fjalen e urte verbale,qe me te vertete eshte dhe duket e patundeshme.
Por le ta perforcojme kete variantin tone me vertetimin e tij me dokumenta te tjere.Sipas mitit,Athinaja lindi nga koka e perendise me te larte ne menyre shume domethenese:Zeusi duke patur parasysh nje profeci  se nga bashkeshortja e tij Miti(paraardhese e Ires,bashkeshortes legale te Zeusit) do te lindte nje femije qe do ti kundershtonte pushtetin,kur gjer ketu miti pasqyron pervoja shoqerore  kaperdin Mitin dhe befas nga koka e tij del nje grua e plote dhe e armatosur.Athinaja.Nuk ka qene kur foshnje!Dija nuk ka moshe foshnjore.Kur lind nje bisede e urte ,kur del nga koka e njeriut dija ,ajo eshte e perfunduar dhe e forte.Nuk kalon etapa persosje dhe maturiteti.
Por cfar tregon fjala miti? 
Miti ka kuptimin e nje mendimi te matur.Miti ishte keshilltarja e urte dhe bashkeshortja e Zeusit.Veme re se sa mbrapa te kthehemi ne shoqerine pellazgjike aq me shume shohim se gruaja luante nje rol me te rendesishem,sic tregon edhe fakti se perendit e Olimpit ishin 6 burra dhe 6 gra.
Varianti etimologjik i fjales Miti nuk vihet ne dyshim.Ne gjuhen sanskrishte fjala Matih shpjegohet ne greqisht me foljen "metro"Por ne shqipeshte rrenja e plote Mat,qe ka te njejtin kuptim te greqishtes metro.Megjithate as metron,as Matih,sic eshte sanskrishtja ,e ketu kemi rast te mendojme se cila gjuhe eshte me e vjetra dhe nga cila gjuhe ka ardhur fjala perseri.(sh.im. a nuk themi ne ai eshte njeri shume i matur?)
Pra, Zeusi perpin Mitin - mendimin e matur,dhe koka e tij lind Dijen.Nuk mendoj se ka nevoj te analizoj me gjate kete mit te bukur qe pasqyron lindjen e pellazgeve  shqiptarve te pare ,perderisa nga mendimi i matur lind Dija ,fjala e urte.
Por Athinaja mban ne gjoksin e saj ne te gjitha shfaqjet Gorgonen Meduza.Clidhje mund te kete Meduza e tmerrshme me perendeshen e Dijes?Meduza ishte shume e tmerrshme per armiqt e saja.
Eshte me te vertete i shpjegueshem kombinimi i Dijes me Gorgonen Meduza,por mendoj se ne mund te gjejme diku nje pike lidhje me ndihmen e gjuhes Shqipe.
Rrenja med e fjales meduza ne gjuhen shqipe tregon mend,tru.(Tritogjenia  e lindur nga trut).
Ne latinisht Mens-ntis.Por edhe ne greqishten e vjeter homerike do te shohim foljen Med-o-me dhe Mid-ome,qe ka kuptimin mendoj.Te Homeri kemi keshilltarin e urte te Odiseut,Mentorin.
Pra ,Meduza ka kuptimin ajo qe mendohet,qe ka mendje,dhe vjen nga rrenja med = mendje.
Gorgona e frikshme Meduze ne gjoksin e Athinas nuk ishte nje arme per te penguar te keqen ose per te share ,sic besonin grekerit e periudhes klasike ,por simbol kryesor i perendeshes se Dijes.Athinaja ishte Meduza = qe mendohej, me mend.E ne epoken e lashte dija ishte arma me e forte per te mposhtur armikun e per te mbijetuar.
Pikpamjen tone e verteton dhe ajo qe shkruhet ne vendimin qe u propozoi Athinasve Themistokliu gjat agresionit Persian:Le tia besojme qytetin Atena-s,e cila kujdeset per ne Athinasit.Domethene fjala medeesn qe permendet ne origjinal ka kuptimin e pjesores se foljes medo = mbroj,kujdesem,qe ka lidhje me foljen medomai  kujdesem,perpiqem ,mendoj per dike,gjej,dhe nuk ka kuptimin e nje perendie nentokesore paragreke,sic mendon Nik.Papahaxhis.

Kaosi

Eshte nje fjale qe ka ende dhe sot te njejtin kuptim dhe tregon nje hapesire te pamatur,nje dictance boshe,por edhe cdo lloj hapesire tjeter te madhe.Ka prejardhje nga fjala (hafos) qe vjen nga nje rrenje hipotetike indoevropiane : Gheve-es.Me te kan lidhje edhe fjalet hasko (veshtroj nje zbrazesi),hasino (hapem thelle) ,por edhe handhano = horao (nxe,perfshij ne vetvete).
Ne gjuhen shqipe egziston fjala hap = hap nje gje,zgjeroj,por edhe lulezoj,filloj ndertoj.
Nga kjo dalin fjalet hap - gjatesis e nje hapi,nje pash.
Hapet  nje gje e hapet.
Shohim pra se folja hap dhe fjalet qe dalin prej saj kan kuptimin e kaosit mitologjik te Hesoidit,d.m.th. hapesire,zgjatje,hapje,fillim veprimtarie.Pra rrenja e fjales Kaos eshte hap  haph ose haf po te provoni se nuk ndryshon asgje - dhe se ne nje faze te mevonshme ,atyre u shtohet mbaresa Greke - os per tu bere hafos.
Egziston sigurisht edhe folja arvanitase hape,qe nuk eshte aspak pa lidhje me fjalen Kaos,por perkundrazi fjale e lashte dhe me e vjeter se hap dhe onomatopeike nga zhurma qe bente njeriu primitiv kur kaperdinte ushqimine tij.Kur hap gojenprimitivi degjohet ha dhe ne vazhdim ,kur e mbyll degjohet hap ose haf.Pika interesante eshte se kur degjohet hap do te thote tashme se dikush me pare kishte hapur gojen e tij,d.m.th. kishte krijuar haf-os.
Fjale te tjera qe dalin nga gjuha shqipe/arvanitase dhe nga greqishtja e re jane : Kapsiore ose hapsore = hapi,ose hafto = perpij,etj.
Jam i mendimit se fjala Adhis ka si pjese perberese te pare fjalen-rrenje haf,dhe pjese te dyte fjalen  he= (ac)

GARDE (fr) =ruajtur
Me siguri perputhet edhe me shqipen nga fjala gardh-i qe ka te njajtin kuptim.
Ose nje tjeter.
ne ne drenice i themi purrini PURRI =Puaro.
Ketu ka intervenua me siguri kuptimi i fjales se Purri= do thot ne frengjishte= i qelbur(qe i vjen era qelbesire) e qe me te vertete Purrinit i vhjen era e tille ...
Si ka mundur te kete ngjajshmeri nga i njejti kuptim por me dy emra te ndryshem.
mos ndoshta ne nje kohe te larget Goluazet gollet e vjeter kishin kontakt me iliret?

Edhe nje tjetr, prape ne bujqesi.

fjala leh= do thote aty ku bujku pergatit dheun pere te ndrruar qepe ose hudhra, nje shirit dheu i ngitur pak te larte dhe i punuar imet..me nje gjersi nja 2 metra dhe mund te shkoje gjate disa metra .
Edhe françezet i thojn ketij shiriti LE, kuptohet se (h) ne fr. nuk shqipetohet.
Pra keto kontakte kan ndodhur ne mes popujve dikur edhe ne kohen e luftave iliro romake galet ishin kalores te famshem te cilet i kishte paguar Perseu i Maqedonis qe te luftonin kunder romes.
çudi eshte se edhe egjiptianet e vjeter SHTEPIS i thonin PI
sh'PI=pi te egjiptasit. 


Ka shumë fjalë në greqisht që e kanë zanafillën tek shqipja. Ja dis a prej tyre: Gjineka=Gji në ka-Grua (në ka gji) Gjiton=Gjiu tonë -fqinja. Spiti=shpitë (shtëpitë), pek=pjek, ****ë= vithos=fund, kjaj (qaj)=klai (greqisht)
nuk duhet harruar se atë që ka bërë shqipja për formimin e greqishtes së lashtë, e ka bërë njësoj edhe për greqishten e re, në të cilën duken qartë ndërtimet sintaksore shqipe. 
Për ju që vërtetë jenë të interesuar të dini më shumë mbi ndikimin e shqipes në gjuhët e huaja, mund të lexoni librin Enigma të Robert d'Angely. 

Hera 

Hera eshte bashkeshortja legale e Zeusit qe nga epoka e Homerit e te Hesiodit.
Peripecite erotike te Zeusit nuk kane Krahasim me masen,por forma e struktures shoqerore te botes pellazgjike percakton martesen monogamike dhe ne Olimp.
Nje eshte bashkeshortja legale ,pavaresisht nese dashnoret e tij nuk numurohen dot.
Mitet per kapriciot dhe shperthimet e zemerimit te Heres ndaj skandaleve erotike te Zeusit jane te njohura.Keta pasqyrojne realitetin shoqeror grek dhe jane te mevonshm ne krahasim me epoken kur Hera si perendeshe perfaqeson Ajrin(Ira),ashtu sic del nga etimologjia e emrit te saj nga fjala air (ajri),me ndryshimin e rradhes se shkronjave .Ky variant etimologjik eshte i sakte ,por nuk eshte Ira qe dej nga fjala anj .Perkundrazi ,fjala Ira eshte ajo qe tregonte ajrin ,ashtu sic na tregojne fjalet e gjuhes shqipe/arvanitase ku era (ajri) ,eshte e gjinise femerore e sic duket edhe ne gjuhen pellazgjike e para greke,qe me ndryshimin e germave u be jo vetem aer dhe air,por edhe e gjinise mashkullore ,qe diferencohej nga perendesha.Vlen te shenohet se inicialja H qe eshte nje shkronje e mevonshme dhe korrespondon me nje nuance verbale tingelluese te E,shqiptohet fort ne fjalen Ira.Por ne gjuhen arvanitase ne fjalen Era,germa (e) ndjehet fare pak.Po te forcohet shqiptimi ,ateher duhet te kuptohet si ne shprehjen :nje here, :dy here.Qe te kthehemi rishtazi,ne etimologjine e emrit iras ,Empedokliu mbronte pikpamjen e tij nga fjala air = ajri dhe kete mendim pranonte edhe platoni (shiko Kratilos f.404) .
Ky mendim ishte me i perhapur ne kohen e vjeter ,meqe identifikimi alegorik i iras me ajrin provohej nga shumica.
Le te marrim fragmente nga vete Decharmi qe preferon variantin sanskritik: me ane te veriut leshon (ira) erera te forta qe turbullojne detin.Kete thot dhe Homeri ,sh Iliada,O,26).
Sipas nje varianti tjeter ajo eshte Perendeshe e stuhiseTempujt e pare te kushtuar si asaj ashtu dhe Zeusit qe adhuronte ne akropolet ,ne vendet e larte ,aty ku formohet stuhit(f.8 

Gjuha shqipe na verteton identifikimin e ajrit me Iren,pa ndryshim germash dhe na sqaron se shqiptimi i vjeter ishte Er dhe se bashku me nyjen Era ,para se te behej nga njerezit e librave air (ne gr)
Kete e perforcon edhe fjala e greqishtes se re qe eshte aeras dhe ageras (ajer) dhe jo airas).Ne vitet Homerike ,Hera quhet bashkeshortja legale e Zeusit,qe here-here ja ben jeten veshtire me xhelozite e saj shperthyese dhe here te tjere i fale gezimin e gruas e te bashkeshortes.Eshte nje kombinim alegorik ky i Zeusit (diellit) me Ira-n (ajrin)
Nevojitet pak fantazi dhe verejtje qe te kuptojme kete bashkim te bukur alegorik,po te mendojme ajrin e embel qe si nje perkedheli na prek e na gezon ,ose ne formen e tij me te eger qe si stuhi permbys e shkaterron cdo gje.,qofte edhe kur dielli shkelqen fort ne qiell..

Hymni Homerik XVI per Heren.

O Perendeshe ne forme ajrore ,o Mbretereshe Hera,
Gruaja e lumtur e Zeusit,qe ne prehrin e kalter
I dergon puhite e buta jetedhenese per te vdekshmit,
Ti je nene e shiut,ushqyese e ererave ,nene e te gjitheve.
Po ti asnjeher nuk shikon jeten,sepse e brymosur
Me ajrin e shenjte je kudo.Vete sundon kudo,
E ne cdo gje mbreteron,erera te forta duke leshuar
Ti sulesh neper rryma.Eja ,pra zonje e Perendeshe
me shume emera,
eja tek ne e gezuar,shpirtmire dhe e bukur.

Shenim: Ne tabelat e shkrimit grafik B.u lexua emri i Perendeshes E-ra

Hekuba - "Hek Ube" - Eshte padyshim ilire sepse shohim elementin "HEK" si tek Hektori.Sic e dime mbas Luftes se Trojes ajo HOQI e vuajti shume nga vrasja e bijeve dhe bijave te vet sa u cmend.Prandaj fjala UB(E) mbase eshte fjale e zhdukur nga shqipja dhe e zevendesuar me dicka tjeter.Ajo mund kuptohet (per mendimin tim) si CMENDI,VUAJTJE,VAJTIM cdo fjale qe mund te kete lidhje me KARAKTERISTIKAT e Hekubes si personazh.

Ne greqishte perdoret fjala kuskuris per kureshtar qe rrjedh nga bashkimi i dy fjaleve shqipe kush dhe kur 

Artemisi

Artemisi ne mitologji permendet si motra e Apollonit dorik.E ndersa ai personifikondriten diellore qe quhet Febi  i ndritur,ajo personifikon driten e henes,Henen si dhe vetite e ndikimet e saje ne natyre e ne njerez,prandaj quhet Feba  e ndritur.Por cfare ndikimi mbi njerezit ka drita e henes qe te identifikohet me nje perendeshe me veti aq te ndryshme e qe ne shume raste behen te pa shpjegueshme ose dhe pa kuptim.
Artemisa eshte perendeshe qe kurre nuk shijoi gezimin e marteses dhe asnje mashkull perderisa asnjeri nuk arriti ta mposht ne dashuri.Ajo eshte perendesha qe vrapon si ne Amazone neper male e pyje duke gjuajtur kafshe te egra,ose duke i mbrojturata,duke mbajtur gjithnje mbi shpatull shigjetat e saj ,qe jane vdekjeprurese per cdo qenie qe e ben te zemerohet.Nga keto shigjeta vdiqen vajzat e Niovit,me ane te tyre u godit e vdiq Orioni i bukur,dhe Bufagosi i biri i Jupiterit qe guxoi te dashuronte Akteonen e ta shihte ata lakuriq ne rastin qe po lahej.Kur perkundrasi ,prej saj u nderua i biri i Fedes,Hipoliti,per virgjerine e tij te paster.E po njelloj nderohen ende dhe sot vajzat qe ruajne virgjerine gjer te martesa e tyre legale.Ajo eshte ,pra ,mbrojtese e virgjeris edhe e marteses legale  nje kuptim parakristian mbi virgjerine i njellojte me ate te krishtereve  por njekohesisht eshte edhe denimi i shkeljeve te kurores vecanerisht per mashkullin qe do guxonte te perdhunonte nje vajze te virgjer.Simbol me te mire te nje feniminizmi te plote nuk do ta merrte me mend levizja feministe e diteve tona.Konsiderohej se i pelqente te shigjetonte edhe grate qe deshironin te vdisni pa dhimbje e thuhej se ato vdiqen nga shigjetat e perendeshes.Me pake fjale .ajo eshte perendesha qe i pelqejne sakrificat me gjak e bile duke patur si viktima njerez.

----------


## AldoWeb

> Edhe King Arthur i Anglise...ka qene shqiptar!
> Historianet kane vertetuar qe ka pas nje piceri me kete emer (Artur) ne Shqiperi...
> 
> Kurse per Napoleonin eshte vulos fare qe ka qene shqiptar!
> ...historianet kane vertetuar qe nga tiparet dhe gjatesia Napoleoni ngjan si vlonjat...
> 
> R2T mund t'ju sqaroje me detajisht!


o trim mos u shpreh me kaq siguri per gjerat qe nuk i di.
King Arthur ishte i biri i nje sanksoneje me nje qytetar Romak.
Askush nuk mund ta hedhe poshte(por as ta vertetoje) se ai qytetar ka qene Ilir

----------


## Tannhauser

Kush nuk ka lexuar Iliaden ne prototip jo shqiptar do ta nxjeri Akilin por zezak nga ishujt e Solomodes. Akili ishte grek dhe nga vendi 'Fthia' Thesalia e sotme. Ku hyjne ketu shqiptaret dhe Iliret? Cila eshte gjuha e tekstit? Greke. C thote Homeri per Akilin, Grek!

----------


## DYDRINAS

> Kush nuk ka lexuar Iliaden ne prototip jo shqiptar do ta nxjeri Akilin por zezak nga ishujt e Solomodes. Akili ishte grek dhe nga vendi 'Fthia' Thesalia e sotme. Ku hyjne ketu shqiptaret dhe Iliret? Cila eshte gjuha e tekstit? Greke. C thote Homeri per Akilin, Grek!



Lexo pak ketu Tannhauser (nese desheron):

http://www.geocities.com/protoillyrian/

----------


## Benito Graziani

Ne shqiptaret kemi nje difekt (dhe kjo vjen dhe qe jemi pak)duam te bejme shqiptar dhe ata qe nuk jane dhe nuk kane lidhje gjenetike me shqiperin. Por kur flitet per figura te njojtura, sic jane figurat mitologjike te Greqise qe jane te dokumentar dhe prejardhja e tyre eshte e sigurte ,pohime te tilla te shkaktojne vetem te qeshura. Eshte nje historian ne shqiperi,drejtori i nje muzeu ne tirane(mos ti presim veshin ) qe mua me shkakton te qeshura me zbulimet e tija sensacionale gati cdo dite per paraardhesit tone dhe e shikon gati cdo dite neper gazeta. Por zoti drejtor e di pse ndodh kjo, se asnjeri ne shqiperi nuk ka dhe tekniken,fondet dhe kohen te merret me vertetesin e fakteve qe ti zbulon gati cdo dite,por i pranojne ato te verteta dhe keshtu pa dashje shtremberohet historia(sipas koncepteve dhe mendimeve te nje historiani dhe jo e bazuar ne realitetin) dhe me e keqja lindin dhe hipoteza te tilla sic kjo qe eshte e hedhur ketu qe nuk ka asnje baze shkencore,pervec fantazis se semure shqiptaromadhe.

----------


## Darius

> Ne gazeten "Tirana Observer" eshte botuar nje interviste me Kujtim Hlilin,historian ushtarak.
> Kujtim Halili hedh hipotezen  e shqiptarizimit te Akilit ne "Fjalorin biografik ushtarak", liber qe pret ta botoje se shpejti. 
> 
>  Tre arsyet per prejardhjen e heroit te Trojes.
> 
> 1) Shpjegimi gjuehesor i Akil Epeshti. Epeshti mund te shpjegohet vetem nepermjet shqipes dhe do te thote "I Shpejti".
> Nje nder epitetet qe perdoret per Akilin ne Iliade eshte "Akil Kembeshpejti"
> 
> 2) Sipas burimeve historike i biri i Akilit, Pirro Neptolemi ne vitin 1281, para krishtit bashkoi disa fise parailire dhe krijoi nje mbreteri, qe mendohet te kete pasur si qender Janinen dhe qe quhej Epir.
> ...



Lajm interesant. Sidomos me pelqeu ajo pjesa nga Pilika qe kishte hedhur Gl_Branch.

----------


## Darius

> Kurse per Napoleonin eshte vulos fare qe ka qene shqiptar!
> ...historianet kane vertetuar qe nga tiparet dhe gjatesia Napoleoni ngjan si vlonjat..



Ketu sje shume larg nga e verteta  :perqeshje:  Thuhet qe shqiptaret apo arbereshet qe u larguan mbas renies se Krujes per ne Itali u vendosen me shumice edhe ne Korsike. Korsika eshte i vetmi vend ne te gjithe Italine dhe vete Francen qe ka gjakmarrjen ne tradite, identike sic e kemi ne shqiptaret, me te njejtat rregulla dhe me te njejtat forma.
*Faida* korsikane eshte me fame ne te gjithe Europen  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## bruxelles

per te gjith juve .
historia esht e vetmja shkenc qe vetem ekzakte smund te quhet sepse bazohet gjithmon mbi letra dhe shkrime ose mbi gjetje prej balte papiruse ose monumente pra gjera  qe permbajn fallsifikimin ne vetvete .
ateher nese grekve ju lind e drejta te thon qe gjith bota esht helene dhe ne çdo vend ku ka kolona tempujsh ka pas grek pse mos te thon shqiptaret qe akili homeri ose menelau ka qen boj barijsh shqiptar qe kan shku ne greqi me dhon ndihm gjenetike duke ditur historin e kombit grek ku  çdo 5  persona 3 jan homosexual dhe kjo prej lashtesis ?????
a ka nji shkenc  qe e hedh posht ket iden qe sapo shpreva perveçse demagogjis helene ?
kush na bind per te kunderten qe gjith greket e sotem sjan bij shqiptaresh qe kan mohuar babain ??
ka dokumenta ??
apo fjalet e homerit qe per me teper ka qen i verber sipas fakteve meren si fakte shkencore ?? lol
pra ketu ka material per te debatuar me shekuj:-))))))))))))))))))
nji gje esht e sigurt greket jan komb ishujsh kan ardhur nga ishujt dhe neper ishuj do  rin sepse atje e kan vendin  ne azi si pranuan sepse ishin  si ajo vemja qe ritet dhe jeton vetem 24 or sepse pastaj vdes pra jan te destinuar te zhduken :-)))))))))))))
e kunderta ndodh me shqiptaret  pasardhesit e dardaneve te famshem (kosovaret e sotem ) 
lol

----------


## Tannhauser

Per Kujtim halilin po pergatit nje artikull qe doa ta botoj ketuqe te shikoni sa shpifje ka nxjerre. Edhe une per vete historian jam edhe kam mundesine qe burimet greke ti lexoj nga origjinali. Do shikoni si do ti hedh poshte shpifjet qesharake...

----------


## Baptist

Ce nuke thua qe te te heqim kapellen tya! Ke gjetur Iliaden ne origjinal, apo perkthimin ne greqishten e sotme? Per cillin vellim te Iliades ben fjale? Nuke e ka me shtepine ne Skuraj Akili? Po shkembi BriArtes si quhet ne ate origjinallin tend mo AgroKrunois? Cte bejne edhe greket e gjore, u duhet te mesojne shipen qe te kruajne edhe ato emera qe u kane mbere pe nga gjuha origjinale.

Ju kompania me lart, ini te lire ta filloni historine pas vitit 2500 pas Krishtes, vetem se pertoni te lexoni, apo se enderroni te jetoni ne paqe e harmoni me krodhen e hauzevet.

----------


## Tannhauser

Une e njof greqishten e vjeter dhe nuk me ngjan aspak me shqipen. E lexoi Iliaden dhe Odhisien nga origjinali. Po ti nga e lexove Iliaden, nga perkthimi shqip i greqishtes se sotme, apo i ndonje gjuhe tjeter? Me thuaj kengen ku thuhet ndonje gje shqipe dhe vargun psh (M,24). Nuk ka vellime por kenge Iliada dhe me thuaj nje emer brenda Iliades qe te duket shqip apo Ilir (!). Apo nje vend. emrat Ilire qe jane gjetur ne shqiperi jane te pakta dhe ne mbishkrime ose ne vare. Me thuaj nje shtylle ose nje var qe ka emer qe beson ti se jane te iliades.

----------


## Tannhauser

edhe emri styx qe ta dish eshte grek. Ishte lumi i lashte styx (stygas potamos) qe ne ujin e tij betoheshin perendite. Dhe qe ta dish me mire eshte fjale e fonetizuar se kur futeshin grekerit ne shpella degjonin pikat e ujit qe binin dhe degjoheshin pikat e ujit 'stuk' 'stuk'... Po une te pakten i mesova keto ne universitet, po ti ku i gjete? Nga gojedhena dhe peralla?

----------

